# crane igntions



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

I have been researching the crane igntions. Specifically the HI-6s ,HI-6, Hi-6r . Now are there actually any difference in the 3 igntions beside features? I havent found any sppecific evidence claiming that there the same essentially or not. Anyone have the info, if the circuitry and outputs are same?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

I don't know many people around here who use Crane ignitions. The majority use MSD. From my understanding there isn't anything bad about crane, (I've heard a lot of good things) just people around here tend to stick with the majority.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

psshhgoesmysr20 said:


> *I don't know many people around here who use Crane ignitions. The majority use MSD. From my understanding there isn't anything bad about crane, (I've heard a lot of good things) just people around here tend to stick with the majority. *


I think that MSD ignitions are not too compatable with the older style classic igntion with the external coil. All of my weird driveabilty problems disapered when I switched from MSD to a Crane HI-6. I tried the MSD Digital 6 and 7, 6A, and 7AL and one of them worked well.

I think a lot of the weird rich at low speed problems that some attribute to the JWT ECU is really the MSD not firing correctly.

Strangly the internal coil igntion seems to work fine with a MSD.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *I think that MSD ignitions are not too compatable with the older style classic igntion with the external coil. All of my weird driveabilty problems disapered when I switched from MSD to a Crane HI-6. I tried the MSD Digital 6 and 7, 6A, and 7AL and one of them worked well.
> 
> I think a lot of the weird rich at low speed problems that some attribute to the JWT ECU is really the MSD not firing correctly.
> 
> ...


Yah Mike those issues are irritating. Especially when the car runs GREAT otherwise.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Hey Mike (you icey hot stunta) what do you think about Frank O's success on the stock igniton, 380 Hp on the stock ignition is more than expected yeah? My earlier ventures into the turbo relm were occompanied by grimlines in the ignition area, I was blowing plug wires left and right until I switched to NGK, I kept fouling plugs aswell, but I think that was attriputed to my fuel issues, (Detonation possibly). If I were to run an ignition set up it would be a crane, simply because I've heard such good things about them. But what do you recommend? Should I tough it out with the stock ignition or upgrade? Did you notice anything when you upgraded, that I'm just not aware of? TIA



morepower2 said:


> *I think that MSD ignitions are not too compatable with the older style classic igntion with the external coil. All of my weird driveabilty problems disapered when I switched from MSD to a Crane HI-6. I tried the MSD Digital 6 and 7, 6A, and 7AL and one of them worked well.
> 
> I think a lot of the weird rich at low speed problems that some attribute to the JWT ECU is really the MSD not firing correctly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

Im decided to go with the crane finally.Hopefully this will remove the code 21 that seems to come up with OBD1 sr20's and resolve lowend richness. I have researched what was available and the Hi-6s caught my eye. Unfortunatley the Hi-6S is inductive ignition and not capacitive discharge like the Hi-6. So now the price jumps 60.00 higher for a CD ignition . Anyone know where to get
the Crance Hi-6 CD for a good price beside Summit.



Thanks!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

psshhgoesmysr20 said:


> *Hey Mike (you icey hot stunta) what do you think about Frank O's success on the stock igniton, 380 Hp on the stock ignition is more than expected yeah? My earlier ventures into the turbo relm were occompanied by grimlines in the ignition area, I was blowing plug wires left and right until I switched to NGK, I kept fouling plugs aswell, but I think that was attriputed to my fuel issues, (Detonation possibly). If I were to run an ignition set up it would be a crane, simply because I've heard such good things about them. But what do you recommend? Should I tough it out with the stock ignition or upgrade? Did you notice anything when you upgraded, that I'm just not aware of? TIA *


We sqeezed Franks gaps real tight, like 0.020" so the stock igntion could fire to a bit past 20 psi. The stock nissan ignition is not to shabby but the higher power igntions allow you to run a more normal plug gap.

Since I run water injection, the stock ignition won't cut it because water is conductive and tends to put out the spark. You know I used to be really into MSD igntions and 2 out 3 of my cars have them but I simply could not get them to work right on my classic and I suspect that many others do as well. On my B14 and 300ZXTT they work awsome. On the classic I get irregular triggering and low speed misfire.

Its bummer because the Digital 7 is a real powerful compact unit and I can run a bigger plug gap than the HI-6. Also the MSD seems to mess up more at low rpm and part throttle and runs ok at full throttle. However the miss causes spark scatter which can start detonation that carrys to higher loads and rpm, not good.

The Crane seems to clear this up. I recomend Crane's for the Classics now. The engineers at MSD told me that the MSD won't work on some cars. I think its the MSD's trigger voltage threshold. It needs a 0-12 volt wave to trigger correctly and the Nissan igntion's power transitor does not drop that low so you get irrgular triggering if there is any inducted line noise. The crane seems less sensitve to this. It probably has a more robust de-bounce subrouten written for the trigger logic.

Mike


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

0.020 is what I have my plug gap at and it still fucks up. Hmm I better start looking for a crane, cause this is getting annoying.



morepower2 said:


> *We sqeezed Franks gaps real tight, like 0.020" so the stock igntion could fire to a bit past 20 psi. The stock nissan ignition is not to shabby but the higher power igntions allow you to run a more normal plug gap.
> 
> Since I run water injection, the stock ignition won't cut it because water is conductive and tends to put out the spark. You know I used to be really into MSD igntions and 2 out 3 of my cars have them but I simply could not get them to work right on my classic and I suspect that many others do as well. On my B14 and 300ZXTT they work awsome. On the classic I get irregular triggering and low speed misfire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

Iam thinking the msd is the cause those stalling issues since i have gone through all the trouble shooting for the obvious.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Larry said:


> *Iam thinking the msd is the cause those stalling issues since i have gone through all the trouble shooting for the obvious. *


What is your car doing exactly because stalling can be MAF turbulance and other things.

The MSD syndrome is a black tailpipe, black smoke out the tail pipe, blubbering and stumbling part throttle. You would swear the car is too rich.

Then you put a timing light on a plug lead and you can see its skipping sparks right when its blubbring.

The car can rev and pull through the mis.

Mike.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

Well its the same issue i was having last time near ButtonWillow.
I relocate maf,check for leaks, change tps, iac, air regulator, recirculated,regapped/change plugs, checked wiring (igntion/maf), regrounded maf/rotated , fuelpressure is fine, neutral switch fine, idle switch fine, base idle fine, timing 15 etc.

The car wants to stall or does stall when coming to a stop . When put into neutral (no egr system or cat). But i do have the blck bumper and the "nice fuel smell" .


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *What is your car doing exactly because stalling can be MAF turbulance and other things.
> 
> The MSD syndrome is a black tailpipe, black smoke out the tail pipe, blubbering and stumbling part throttle. You would swear the car is too rich.
> 
> ...


Oh yah i doubt maf turbulance just because i ran with the same set-up for 6 months without an issue. The all of a sudden stall city. =)


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Larry said:


> *Oh yah i doubt maf turbulance just because i ran with the same set-up for 6 months without an issue. The all of a sudden stall city. =) *


I seemed to remember that your car ran pretty well except for when the BOV was opening.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *I seemed to remember that your car ran pretty well except for when the BOV was opening.
> 
> Mike *



Well i recirculated after and nothing changed. So im stumped.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Larry said:


> *Well i recirculated after and nothing changed. So im stumped. *


Luis told me he thought it helped? Are you still getting the weird overheating?

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

Well it helped on the vehicle unning "smoother" overall and better transition between shifts. As far as the stalling it still continued. It also wants stall around 130-140F WTP when warming up . I have struggled with base idle to see if it helps but no luck , same old thiing.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Mike, isn't Jose's NX at MSD working on this gremlin? Any progress? 

I already sold my 6a and ordered the Hi-6 w/ lx92 coil. I would've been stumped, too!

laterz...Jody


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *Mike, isn't Jose's NX at MSD working on this gremlin? Any progress?
> 
> I already sold my 6a and ordered the Hi-6 w/ lx92 coil. I would've been stumped, too!
> 
> laterz...Jody *


Supposedly it was something other than the MSD according to MSD, a bad injector.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

I have a question concerning the crane ignitions. Would it benefit me at all to run a ps-92 or ps-91 coil with stock cap/rotor? If yes, then which one? I have been noticing a lot of backfiring/rich conditions with the stock ignition setup (and JWT).


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

blackb13 said:


> *I have a question concerning the crane ignitions. Would it benefit me at all to run a ps-92 or ps-91 coil with stock cap/rotor? If yes, then which one? I have been noticing a lot of backfiring/rich conditions with the stock ignition setup (and JWT). *


I am running the PS 92 coil I belive, the higher rated one.

You may want to try closing your plug gaps down to 0.020" to see if this stops your misfire.

The stock ignition is not bad until you try to go big with the boost.

Mike


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

hello. wondering if i can benefit from an ignition amp upgrade. thinking of adding one soon, but don't know if i need it or not. im not running neither boost nor nos. just your basic bolt-on. also wanted to know if i can benefit by installing a Stillen FPR.

thnaks
john


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

2000se2.0 said:


> *hello. wondering if i can benefit from an ignition amp upgrade. thinking of adding one soon, but don't know if i need it or not. im not running neither boost nor nos. just your basic bolt-on. also wanted to know if i can benefit by installing a Stillen FPR.
> 
> thnaks
> john *


The Stillen FPR is a waste of money. With the level of mods you have, so is a hot ignition system. I suggest getting cams instead.

Mike


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

morepower2:

i guess i will be skiping on the ignition and FPR. thanks for the advice. however, im kinda hesitant on installing cams. i do not know any sr20de speciallist where i live, hollywood calilfornia. i also don't want any shop to do the work. even with my knowledge of auto mech, i don't want to do it myself, afraid something might go wrong. this is my daily driven car.

i really want to get the JW cams for the car. know any shop in los angeles or near vicinity i can trust to install cams on my car?

thanks. john.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

2000se2.0 said:


> *morepower2:
> 
> i guess i will be skiping on the ignition and FPR. thanks for the advice. however, im kinda hesitant on installing cams. i do not know any sr20de speciallist where i live, hollywood calilfornia. i also don't want any shop to do the work. even with my knowledge of auto mech, i don't want to do it myself, afraid something might go wrong. this is my daily driven car.
> 
> ...


John, try technosquare in torrance.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

Just a heads up...Summit has a special on Crane ignitions. Get the Digital 6 and get a free coil. $70 value. Not bad at all.


----------

